# Nihon Jujutsu by Sato Shizuya sensei



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 27, 2005)

Have anybody watch the video by Sato Shizuya sensei about Nihon Jujutsu? It was released by Panther Production in late 80s. My sensei has three of those. I like them very much, it is obvious that Sato sensei is very skilled. His video is very good as an intro to Jujutsu for Karate practitioners and Judo practitioners. FYI Sato sensei is now 8th Dan Judo under Kokusai Budoin.

Also, anybody practice Nihon Jujutsu here in MT?


----------

